# Craftsman router model 315.17491



## tomturner (Nov 29, 2009)

I need a wiring diagram since the new trigger switch i boughtis slightly different from the original one.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

tomturner said:


> I need a wiring diagram since the new trigger switch i boughtis slightly different from the original one.


Hi. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Check here for some manuals on Craftsman routers. 

There might be one that's close enough to help with your problem.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Tom and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## kingsleystag61 (Nov 27, 2009)

Tom,
Wish I could help. I have had to gather several old manuals on line.
I have had good luck just googling the number.
Serener


----------

